# Camp sites on Lake Garda



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

We have just been invited to a wedding next to Lake garda at the beginning of June next year. Thought we would make a holiday of it spending a week on Lake Garda. Can anyone recommend a decent campsite with a swimming pool or next to the Lake. Our daughters are joining us out there hence the pool or close proximity to the lake. We will be staying there for a week before moving on to other places. Not worried where on Lake garda it is.

thanks

Phil


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Camping Butterfly at Peschiera del Garda at the south east corner of the lake.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

There's a big site to the west of the Sirmione peninsula, at the south end of Lake Garda, where we stayed a couple of years ago when attending a Harley rally - we were pitched right on the edge of the lake - lovely.

It's called Camping San Francesco and it's at N45.46559 E10.59464 on the Viale Francesco Agello in Desenzano Del Garda

Sirmione is defo worth a visit in any case - just look at it on the map and you will see why

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

2 sites , both by the lake, Camping Cisano.45.529N, 10.726E and the Municiple site at Lazise 45.508N, 10.733E
We have stayed at both, in low season, and each is usually well used.
Enjoy
Ron


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

is the wedding in Malcesine?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*CAMPSITES LAKE GARDA*

 http://www.campeggio.com/vacanze-lombardia-villaggi/campeggi-villaggi-lago-garda.htm

buon viaggio,
eddied


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

That's it. Wedding is at Malcesine Castle

Phil


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Malcesine wedding
This previous thread may be of some use.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Camping le Weekend, smashing site overlooking Salo on the west side of the lake, lovely pool and really good shop on site.
Salo has some fantastic lakeside restaurants and is a great town to have a stroll round, look for the deli with the best Parmesan Reggiano I have ever tasted!
Mel.


----------

